# February Coaster ride-bring an Iver Johnson!



## DonChristie (Jan 13, 2015)

For the next month (February) Coaster ride lets round up all the Iver Johnsons! I know there are a few in so. Cal! Dust them off, dial them in and lets ride! Who's in?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 13, 2015)

Who's got an extra to ride?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 13, 2015)

Good luck with that, Mike! The question is "Who's got one"?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Feb. is the "Bring your Girl" Girl bikes for something...


schwinndoggy said:


> Good luck with that, Mike! The question is "Who's got one"?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 13, 2015)

You know, i didnt see any posts about the february bring a girl thing. I guess we can invite girls also!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2015)

*I'm going; not sure about her yet....*

Girls and ladies are always welcome and encouraged to the ride...Feb. has Valentines Day... another reason to bait...chocolate and flowers....


schwinndoggy said:


> You know, i didnt see any posts about the february bring a girl thing. I guess we can invite girls also!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 14, 2015)

*We tried a ladies bicycle ride one year .....*

Schwinndoggy - "who's got one" - That is the question ... 

I know Bernard has one - LaRock has one - alright that's the Iver ride in a nutshell .... I have never owned one - nice bicycles though 

One year - since it is Valentines day month - CYCLONE COASTER did a ladies bicycle ride - where you had to ride a ladies bicycle - OR - wear a skirt - it was fun - also back then the ride was much smaller - Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll just have Chris(RR) make up an Iver badge for my Adlake.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 14, 2015)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Schwinndoggy - "who's got one" - That is the question ...
> 
> I know Bernard has one - LaRock has one - alright that's the Iver ride in a nutshell .... I have never owned one - nice bicycles though
> 
> One year - since it is Valentines day month - CYCLONE COASTER did a ladies bicycle ride - where you had to ride a ladies bicycle - OR - wear a skirt - it was fun - also back then the ride was much smaller - Frank



Your right, frank! Very few of them around! There is an older guy at the cyclone ride with a big frame arch bar, know him? Please let Bernard know about it. Theres gotta be atleast one more out here! Lol. Bring on the girls bikes and skirts!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2015)

I've seen him. Really nice guy & a great looking bike(24" I believe). Tempted to ask if I can take it for a spin next time he brings it out.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 14, 2015)

I have located another Iver! Eddie Bravo owns one! I have called him out!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 19, 2015)

Skirts and Ivers, Skirts and Ivers! Get your Ivers dialed in and your Skirts pressed! Feb 1 is right around the corner!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2015)

So is Feb the chick bike ride too?? Do the ladies ride boys bikes?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 19, 2015)

Sure why not?! Bonus points for a chick in a skirt on an Iver!


----------



## slick (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, im coming down for February for sure. Im down to ride one of Karlas girls bikes if you other guys do too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2015)

slick said:


> Well, im coming down for February for sure. Im down to ride one of Karlas girls bikes if you other guys do too.




I'm down. Just don't know which bike my girl will let me risk destroying


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Pretty bike....*

Hey cool. It will be nice to see you and whatever bike you bring down Slick.
I don't think I'm going to ride my wifes bike to the ride so if anyone wants to pick me up with this I'l ride it....


slick said:


> Well, im coming down for February for sure. Im down to ride one of Karlas girls bikes if you other guys do too.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 26, 2015)

Bump because the ride is Sunday! Get your Iver-ass out there!


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 31, 2015)

Are hextubes allowed? I don't have an iver or a girls bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2015)

Don't you have to get up and get on the road in a couple hours???


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 31, 2015)

You know everybody is welcome! Run what ya brung! Dont worry, i will be suprised if we have 5 Ivers there.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 31, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't you have to get up and get on the road in a couple hours???




Sleep is for sissy's.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 1, 2015)

Great ride today, thanks Frank n Bernard! We had 3 iver Johnsons show up! Thats 3 more than we usually have! How about The twins, huh? Amazing job, Slick!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 2, 2015)

Here are a few more pics...lighting was a little harsh and don't do the colors justice but the bikes looked beautiful...and another great day riding with friends at the beach!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157648287853924/


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 3, 2015)

Wish I was there, we could have doubled the iver population for the ride...great bikes, maybe not as flamboyant, but a super mobile can hold its own.
I'll be in Brea for a couple of weeks in April, hopefully during the first Sunday of the month. 
Chris


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 3, 2015)

This ride was a kick in the behind.so many way cool bikes,people and sites.
Some individual snapped a shot of hexbert and his ugly owner.


----------

